# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Guppy tail no colour?

## Nanyan XD

So I just got 2 females and one male for fishin cycling. 
Noticed one of the females tail no colour in one part  :Shocked: 
At first when I got it I didn't think it was a big problem, all very lively and eat a lot. (However I never saw them ever poop  :Confused:  )
but then online I see a lot of people reported that their guppies died after losing colour..
do you think there is a problem? 
Ammonia should be fine as they didn't poop..
aquarium has moss ball, java moss and java fern.
filter and everything in place.
Her fin already no colour when I saw her at c238

----------


## Nanyan XD

Trying to get photos in
she is at the btm of the tank, trying to eat stuff flowing from the current of the filter

----------

